# Weird Headlight problem?!



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok... i got some crazy weird stuff and i was hopinf ya guys could pinpoint or guess what it could be. I got some new headlights with super white bulbs because one of my headlights was out and i wanted some tite new lights anyways. So i go to install them, heres what happened:
1.RIGHT HEADLIGHT: The right light that was not working at all before, now only works extremely dim with the new light.
2. LEFT HEADLIGHT: With the new light in, the left headlight that WAS working no longer works with the new bulb...

now heres the weird part

1. RIGHT HEADLIGHT: When i turn my brights on, the light doesnt work at all 
2. LEFT HEADLIGHT: Again, with the brights on, when i turn on the brights, the new headlight works, but is very dim.

So at the moment, i kept the new headlight in on the right side, and i have the effect of a dull headlight, and i replaced my old light on the left side, which works fine (as long as i dont turn on brights)... Wow im stumped please gimme some input guys so i know where to start.


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

Cosmo287 said:


> Ok... i got some crazy weird stuff and i was hopinf ya guys could pinpoint or guess what it could be. I got some new headlights with super white bulbs because one of my headlights was out and i wanted some tite new lights anyways. So i go to install them, heres what happened:
> 1.RIGHT HEADLIGHT: The right light that was not working at all before, now only works extremely dim with the new light.
> 2. LEFT HEADLIGHT: With the new light in, the left headlight that WAS working no longer works with the new bulb...
> 
> ...


SERVICE BULLETIN NUMBER: 85V-21
Bulletin Sequence Number: 021
Date of Bulletin:May 1985
NHTSA Item Number: 79497
Make: NISSAN
Model: 300ZX
Year: 1984
Component: LIGHTING:SWITCH:BUTTON:RING:HEAD LIGHTS
Summary:
VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN- POSSIBILITY THAT ONE OR MORE OF HEADLIGHTS MAY NOT WORK BECAUSE OF CONTAMINATED GREASE USED IN THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH. NISSAN OFFERS AFREE INSPECTION AND IF NECESSARY, REPLACEMENT OF THE HEADLIGHT SWITCH. 1984 NISSAN PULSAR NX AND 300ZX VEHICLES MANUFACTURED FROM JULY TO SEPT. 1983.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ah well doesnt help me unfortunately, this problem is on my 1986 300zx


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds like a similar issue I'm having with my 86NA. When I turn on my headlights, only the driver's side works. And when high beams are selected, only the passenger side works.

Going through the wiring diagrams, I couldn't find a common wire that combines both sides. So I was assuming the switch may have something to do with my issue. On other forums, It was confirmed that the headlight switch assembly is the culpret.

I'm planning on tearing the switch apart and cleaning the contacts. If that doesn't work, I'm just going to bite the bullet and purchase a new switch assembly.

I'd suggest doing the same. It sounds really similar to my issue.


Wink


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

how would i be able to find the switch assembly so i can do the same?


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Remove the steering wheel. Behind that, there's a plastic "plate" that the turn/headlamp assembly and the washer assembly bolts to. Just remove the bolts that hold in the assembly, and disconnect the electrical plugs. After that, either replace it with a new one, or pope the white plastic cover off the back, and check/clean the contacts of the internal assembly.

I am going to attempt this tomorrow. I'll let you all know how it works out.


Wink


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

awesome, tell me how it goes... sounds like i might have to do the same, because im diein to have those new lights in, and now the even better news is my headlights tend to die out on me whenever they feel like it, meanin they dont work either of em in brights or normal. So lets hope for some good results! Im off on vaction for the next week so when i get home im going to check it out myself.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I pulled apart the headlamp switch today. I found out exactly what the problem is. The pair of contacts needed for the headlights isn't making full contact. On the highbeam side, the "lever" that pushes up on the contacts, raises off center. Thus not allowing the contact to be broken/made properly on the left headlight. On the lowbeam side, the one contact is completely bent in a way that won't allow contact to be made. 

Now I know what the problem is. Now it's time to fix it. I attemped to get the contacts "re-aligned" but that didn't work out too well. I was only able to repair the highbeam side of the contacts. So, I definately need to get my hands on a new switch assembly. 

Thanks for all your help. It was greatly appreciated. 



Wink 
86 NA


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

my86z said:


> I pulled apart the headlamp switch today. I found out exactly what the problem is. The pair of contacts needed for the headlights isn't making full contact. On the highbeam side, the "lever" that pushes up on the contacts, raises off center. Thus not allowing the contact to be broken/made properly on the left headlight. On the lowbeam side, the one contact is completely bent in a way that won't allow contact to be made.
> 
> Now I know what the problem is. Now it's time to fix it. I attemped to get the contacts "re-aligned" but that didn't work out too well. I was only able to repair the highbeam side of the contacts. So, I definately need to get my hands on a new switch assembly.
> 
> ...


Ok well perhaps i run into the same problem, any idea how much a new switch assembly will run me? I get back on monday so ill be checkin it out then, hopefully ill have better luck.. But if not i gotta plan for the worst, any figures on a new switch would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Courtesy sells them for $123 before shipping.

Autozone has them for $105

Advance Auto has two different ones (with the wiper or without) $120-210.

Rock Auto has one for $78.

Honestly, I'd just go to Courtesy and get an OEM Nissan part. I don't much trust the Well's or Standard brands that you get at the other parts stores.



Wink
86 NA


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I did some bending and cleaning of the switch assembly. And, for now, it works. The low beam contact still sticks a bit. But if I toggle between low and high beam a few times, they work fine. I'll replace the switch assembly at my earliest convienience. Right now, I have to allocate my funds to other priorities.


Good luck with your switch,


Wink
86 NA


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome, well im home now. But of course i have a million other things that need to be done, ill tell you how it goes when i can take a look at it. Thanks a ton for the help Wink, really appreciate it.


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

No problem. Definately update us on the progress. 

Just keep in mind, bending/cleaning the contacts is only a temporary fix. I'll eventually be needing a new switch sooner or later. That's the only real fix for mine. But at least I got the headlamps working well enough for a yearly safety inspection.

Well, almost. I've found another issue that needs repaired before I get that done. (non-electrical related)


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

Had the same problem on the 86 Z31 I just bought. At one point we even had the headlights flashing alternately like a cop car! New OEM headlight/turn signal switch solved the problem, but not real cheaply.


----------

